# oil for 09 gti



## giovanni8852 (Jan 7, 2010)

Which oil would you guys recommend for my 09 gti? I'm going to be taking it to the dealer since I have 3 free oil changes that were included in the free maintenance program but I'm not sure if i should contiusinf the oil from the dealer, any recommendations?


----------



## giovanni8852 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: oil for 09 gti (giovanni8852)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giovanni8852* »_Which oil would you guys recommend for my 09 gti? I'm going to be taking it to the dealer since I have 3 free oil changes that were included in the free maintenance program but I'm not sure if i should contiusinf the oil from the dealer, any recommendations? 

There was a typo. I'm not sure if I should continue using from the dealer, any recommendations?


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: oil for 09 gti (giovanni8852)*

well the dealer should be using castrol syntec 5W40...as far as recomendations everyone has their 'type'..just do some homework and choose what you feel is best


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: oil for 09 gti (giovanni8852)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giovanni8852* »_
There was a typo. I'm not sure if I should continue using from the dealer, any recommendations?

dealer should be using 502 approved Castrol Syntec 5w40...that oil is just fine...there may (or may not) be better oils on the market...just do the 3 oil changes and save your money


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: oil for 09 gti (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_
dealer should be using 502 approved Castrol Syntec 5w40...that oil is just fine...there may (or may not) be better oils on the market...just do the 3 oil changes and save your money

this sounds like a good strategy, but you should also change the oil yourself between the dealer changes to cut down on the length of intervals


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: oil for 09 gti (rhouse181)*

VW says the oil changes are to be done every 10,000mi. I've been following that interval, except now that I do mainly city driving, I'll be changing it every 7,500mi.
If you're super paranoid, change it every 5,000mi. If you do fairly normal driving and mixed highway/city then you'll probably by fine going 10,000mi using a VW 502 approved oil from this list: http://www.audiusa.com/etc/med...e.pdf


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: oil for 09 gti (corradokidg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradokidg60* »_VW says the oil changes are to be done every 10,000mi. I've been following that interval, except now that I do mainly city driving, I'll be changing it every 7,500mi.
If you're super paranoid, change it every 5,000mi.

This is bad advice. VW's recommendations are NOT good to follow. This engine is especially hard on oil. 5000miles MAX, but be safe if you're not all that particular about oil i.e (you'll use 5W40 Syntec) then i'd drop the OCI down to 3000mi. 
Reasons for "paranoia" are not destroying your camshaft by running average oil for WAY too long. Also, gunk will buildup on your valves that much quicker.
LOL.. "paranoid".... an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure (to me), but it's your car.


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: oil for 09 gti (rickjaguar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickjaguar* »_
This is bad advice. VW's recommendations are NOT good to follow. This engine is especially hard on oil. 5000miles MAX, but be safe if you're not all that particular about oil i.e (you'll use 5W40 Syntec) then i'd drop the OCI down to 3000mi. 
Reasons for "paranoia" are not destroying your camshaft by running average oil for WAY too long. Also, gunk will buildup on your valves that much quicker.
LOL.. "paranoid".... an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure (to me), but it's your car. 

I've run Blackstone Labs oil analysis tests on every oil change up to 40k and the test results have been fine using Motul group V synthetics and going 10k between changes. Did a change with Mobil 1 0w-40 in there and it was just okay, didn't do as well as the Motul 8100 5w-40.
Do you have test results showing VW's advice is bad, and oil changes should be made every 3k?!







The camshaft is screwed anyway if you have the earlier A rev cam.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: oil for 09 gti (corradokidg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradokidg60* »_
I've run Blackstone Labs oil analysis tests on every oil change up to 40k and the test results have been fine using Motul group V synthetics and going 10k between changes. Did a change with Mobil 1 0w-40 in there and it was just okay, didn't do as well as the Motul 8100 5w-40.


I would love to see your UOAs.
If it works for you that's great- but if you read my original response closer i put more emphasis on the idea that 10000mi OCIs on an AVERAGE oil (US made Syntec or Mobil) is like daring your engine to fail.
Not trying to argue about OCIs here- just saying that the longer you go, the better informed you should be (about the oil you use).
As for the cam- ANY cam will eventually be toasted if you repeatedly run an oil past it's effectiveness. If it's not well lubed there'll eventually be scarring. Maybe you should've been more specific to the OP in regards to your info.


----------

